# RMC Band



## cainegchapman (29 Aug 2011)

At RMC, there is a band (obviously). Their website says they have specific numbers. I am particularly interested in playing the drums - a popular instrument of choice. The website says they have 35 drummers. Is 35 the only amount they'll train? Or can you take band in a recreational way? How do they pick the 35? What steps can you take to increase your odds of being picked as 1 of the 35?


----------



## a.schamb (29 Aug 2011)

I think the numbers would probably vary based on the type of drum (ie. you want more snare and tenor drummers than you do bass drummers  ) And to increase your odds, I think that improving your skill as much as possible would help.


----------



## exgunnertdo (29 Aug 2011)

Former CF musician here, but not RMC. I taught junior/high school band, and although I'm not a percussionist myself, I have coached my students for auditions for provincial and regional honour bands. So my advice is going off the idea that the RMC band will follow the same principles as other brass/reed bands (CF, university and others). 



			
				a.schamb said:
			
		

> I think the numbers would probably vary based on the type of drum (ie. you want more snare and tenor drummers than you do bass drummers  )



Not if they run it like other bands. Percussionists play all of the percussion instruments, they switch around from tune to tune. If they follow the same principle as other bands, you'd audition on snare and mallet percussion. It is assumed that if you can play snare, you'll be able to play bass drum, cymbals, timpani, etc.

Not all percussionists play mallets - that would significantly increase your chances, I'll bet. 

35 percussionists? I've seen their band on parade, and there weren't 35 percussionists. Maybe 12. How big is the band overall?


----------



## cainegchapman (29 Aug 2011)

Their website says this:

The Pipes and Drums section is comprised of about 35 pipers and 35 drummers. Basic instruction on bagpipes and drums is provided by two professional Canadian Forces musicians.
Brass and Reed section

The Brass and Reed Band has a membership of about 50 musicians. Instruments are supplied and include flute, clarinet, saxophone, trumpet, trombone, french horn, euphonium, tuba keyboard and percussion. Rehearsals are directed by a professional Canadian Forces musician.
Highland Dancers

The Highland Dance section performs with the Pipes and Drums at Mess Dinners, high school tours and other College functions. Previous experience, although welcome, is not necessary, as novice instruction is available. There are approximately 20 dancers in the section.
Choir

The RMC Choir also performs at Mess Dinners and other College functions including the famous Concert in Scarlet. There are about 40 members in the section


----------



## exgunnertdo (29 Aug 2011)

Ah, forgot about the pipes and drums.

My advice above works for the Brass and Reed band (practice snare and mallets).

Snare drumming in a Pipe and Drum bands is similar to snare drum in a Brass and Reed band.  Different drum, but basically the same techniques. I know people that play in both types of bands.

Since they are offering instruction, that's a good sign that they need people and will take someone who shows promise (good ear, sense of rhythm, learns patterns quickly), and is willing to work hard.

If you've got someone that can teach you marching patterns, that will do you well for either band.

Good luck!


----------



## Strike (30 Aug 2011)

Granted my experience is fairly dated, but when I joined the band the usual routine was to be in training for a year before being able to parade with the band.  For pipes and drums you will 'audition' for base, tenor or snare.  I tried for snare and the audition consisted of basic beats - drum rolls, triplets, paraditles, etc, and reading basic music as well as following basic instruction.

Because of basic numbers equipment-wise they will only allow so many people into so many positions each year.


----------



## tabernac (26 Oct 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Granted my experience is fairly dated, but when I joined the band the usual routine was to be in training for a year before being able to parade with the band.  For pipes and drums you will 'audition' for base, tenor or snare.  I tried for snare and the audition consisted of basic beats - drum rolls, triplets, paraditles, etc, and reading basic music as well as following basic instruction.
> 
> Because of basic numbers equipment-wise they will only allow so many people into so many positions each year.



Kinda reviving a necro thread here, but I feel I should add my 2p. 

As far as Pipes & Drums: If you have prior piping experience and can play our parade tunes, you're issued RMC highland garb pronto and put on parade. We're *always* hurting for pipers. 
For drums: Even with experience, you won't get a playing position on parade until *at least* the end of First Year - more likely Second Year.  With that said, the number of pipers we parade (in a sense) dictates how many drummers we'll take on parade. Big pipe corps on parade -> big drum corps on parade. The inverse is also true.

The sections that comprise the band, in my experience, have run in asynchronous waves - from high points to low points. When I first joined we had no choir to speak of, brass and reed was amateurish and very large (in excess of 35 on parade), the pipe corps was relatively large (~15 on parade) and very professional sounding, and the drum corps was small yet self sufficient (instruction wise). At the time we had a brand new MWO band master/B&R instructor, and a long time WO pipe instructor. 

Fast forward a few years: We have a small yet talented choir. B&R is on a high point - they've gotten smaller (~25) but they now function like a well oiled machine, due to the MWO. Things also changed in P&D: The pipe corps lost the WO pipe instructor, and with him they lost the professional-like quality they once had. The drum corps gained a WO drum instructor, and the drum corps got much bigger, and better. 

The band is again in the midst of a changeover - we're getting a new MWO band master/B&R instructor. We'll see how things go in the next few months.


----------



## Phoebe (26 Mar 2012)

How would some one has prior knowledge playing Woodwind instruments join the R.M.C. band? Optional auditions to the Officer Cadet to join the band or are they forced to audition and possibly join the band?


----------

